

Why won't RSA name China, the 'nation-state' that hacked them? - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/security/212557/rsa-refuses-name-china-culprit-behind-secureid-attack

======
sandroyong
This makes me angry! This is has some semblance of blackmail or a protection
scheme like in gangs and the mafia - you know they're crooked, but you gotta
pay up or they're going to come back and break your legs. I'm stretching the
analogy a tad but you get the point. As the article says, "economic (and
political) diplomacy...and yet, China is getting away with it because if you
don't 'play ball' with them and start the blame game, you can kiss my economic
market goodbye.

We need to do better at innovating newer security measures and start thinking
outside the box so as tip the balance of cyber offense and defense dominance
in our favor...

